# Which companies offer AA 2001?



## bobshi (Jul 25, 2010)

I've been looking around and a lot of the big places don't seem to give away which brand of blanks they use and often have to try and gauge from the sizing what brand and style they offer.

So maybe you guys can help!

I'm looking for places that offer the American Apparel 2001 tee. I'm doing one offs and find these tees to be the best in terms of quality and fit, as well as durability.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

bobshi said:


> I've been looking around and a lot of the big places don't seem to give away which brand of blanks they use and often have to try and gauge from the sizing what brand and style they offer.
> 
> So maybe you guys can help!
> 
> I'm looking for places that offer the American Apparel 2001 tee. I'm doing one offs and find these tees to be the best in terms of quality and fit, as well as durability.


What do you mean by "big places"? Blank distributors? t-shirt sites? POD's?

If you're looking for AA, try TSC Apparel, Atlantic Coast Cotton, there's a bunch of AA distributors..


----------



## bobshi (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi, sorry let me bit a little more specific.

I mean like Zazzle, Cafepress etc. They don't seem to mention, from what I can see the brands they use.

So I'm looking for similar sites to theirs, that offer 2001.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

bobshi said:


> Hi, sorry let me bit a little more specific.
> 
> I mean like Zazzle, Cafepress etc. They don't seem to mention, from what I can see the brands they use.
> 
> So I'm looking for similar sites to theirs, that offer 2001.


When I used to be on Cafepress, (about a year ago) their fitted tee's were AA, and their basic and long sleeves were Gildan Ultra Cotton. 

I'm sure their are discussions on their respective boards, or maybe you can email them directly for an answer..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CafePress and Zazzle both use AA 2001. CafePress only goes up to 2XL, but Zazzle goes all the way up to the AA 2001 3XL.

I bought the same design from both places recently to test them out and I picked the AA t-shirt from both places.


----------

